# Whelen or Whelen or SNM ???



## razr777 (Jan 22, 2012)

Ok i need a mini light bar and been doing a lot of research and watching a lot of videos. 
I'm down to these 3 light bars and not sure what to go with and wanted to see what you guys' thought.
They all seem to be very bright and durable the century in the 23" seems to be a bit brighter than the rest and adjustable for magnets.

It will be used for plowing only so amber or amber/white will be the way i go.
These are the bars i narrowed it down to=

Whelen Mini Century Super LED 23' Lightbar 
OR 
Whelen LP Series Responder LED 
OR 
SNM Single and Dual Colored Mini Lightbar


----------



## Sawboy (Dec 18, 2005)

I just bought this. Very bright, and the price is right.

http://www.amazon.com/Sound-Off-Sig...qid=1383271140&sr=1-1&keywords=pinnacle+light


----------



## razr777 (Jan 22, 2012)

It looks nice but just was not what i wanted. My other problem is i got a dodge and it has the ribs so i got to place the magnets in between.


----------



## BORIS (Oct 22, 2008)

I have a responder and love it. The bar is so bright you cant even look at it


----------



## razr777 (Jan 22, 2012)

Hey i hear SNM gives discount if your a forum member here is this true and how much off?


----------



## durafish (Sep 6, 2011)

I have a mini justice and full size liberty. For 400 you can get a justice on eBay new or slightly used, id do that. And snm only discount is free shipping.


----------



## 04ram1500 (Nov 10, 2010)

razr777;1658866 said:


> It looks nice but just was not what i wanted. My other problem is i got a dodge and it has the ribs so i got to place the magnets in between.


I bought the SNM duel color mini, it doesn't seem as bright as my old Whelen Responder. I also have a new dodge, I had to make stainless brackets to extend the magnets out farther to clear the ribs on the roof.



razr777 said:


> Hey i hear SNM gives discount if your a forum member here is this true and how much off?


Not anymore they did away with the free shipping offer


----------



## durafish (Sep 6, 2011)

Oh then ignore my post, didn't know they did.


----------



## razr777 (Jan 22, 2012)

Ya i'm seeing a lot post about the SNM Single and Dual Colored Mini Lightbar not fitting with the ribs and a few about brightness. 
But i see a lot liking the Whelen Mini Century Super LED 23' Lightbar they say the 23" one is very bright and adjustable magnets clear the ribs. 
So it seems to narrow down my selection to only two bars now lol.


----------



## razr777 (Jan 22, 2012)

Well my mind is made up i seen both of these this weekend and the Whelen Mini Century Super LED 23' Lightbar is way brighter and i think sleeker design giving it a broader range to be seen around the truck. So i will be getting the Whelen Mini Century Super LED 23' Lightbar. 

Now the question who has the cheapest price on them ???


----------



## KL&M Snow Div. (Jan 2, 2009)

I bought the biggest mini century bar, I think the 23" and then the next size down. Have them on both plow trucks, one with a clear dome and one with an amber. Bought one at SNM and one at a local place. SNM is a pretty good bet for a competitive price I'd bet. Only reason I bought my second one local is because I was unable to get a clear dome for my bar though SNM. The bars themselves have been great, good light output all around and very durable and sleek. Both of mine are permanent mounted to my back racks. You can't go wrong


----------



## razr777 (Jan 22, 2012)

I ordered mine last night i'm not to far from them so hopefully SNM gets me the mini century bar fast lol.


----------



## razr777 (Jan 22, 2012)

WOW and WOW got the Whelen Mini Century Super LED 23' Lightbar today that was fast super fast shipping. But not all is good for some reason my magnets was not in the box so i called them and they taking care of it really nice people every time i call.

But i don't know if i got a bad one or what it just don't seem as bright as the guy i saw which was why i made up my mind to get it. is there a way to turn these things up cause mine is lacking somewhere i mean really cause it cloudy rainy today it should be bright and its' not.


----------



## Snoviper (Jul 10, 2003)

I have the 11" and it seems pretty bright. I get blinded if I look straight at it. Have you tried hooking it straight to the battery?


----------



## razr777 (Jan 22, 2012)

Well if you look straight into any led it will be blinding lol. i called whelen they said for these bars they are more like a service bar not police fire etc. so they don't use the higher intensity leds which is why the price is so cheap which i think is bs cause price is not cheap. 

I could have brought knock for less and got the same lol. He said can buy different pods which have the better leds but man by the time i do that it cost 3 times as much.


----------



## duraplow (Feb 2, 2009)

I switched out most of the fleet from Whelen guardian strobe bars, to Whelen responder linears and they are wicked bright! I have a Whelen mini liberty on my truck and my old man bought the 16" Whelen century for his new Dodge and it's just as bright as my liberty, which was almost $800. Is yours clear dome or amber dome?


----------



## razr777 (Jan 22, 2012)

All amber but i'm thinking get 4 green pos for it and clear dome but tech says is all amber stay will amber dome it brighter unless change color of pods than go clear dome.

I'm also wiring it different so it just isn't all 6 flash together on one side and 6 on the other that is point less for 12 pods to flash like that lol.


----------

